# Taurus PT-111, Taurus709 slim, or S&WSD9VE.. Which would you buy



## marc417 (Apr 10, 2013)

I am looking a new purchase. I need some advise. I am on a $400 or less budget. its not gonna be a heavily fired weapon at the range. Mainly looking something for home defense and may possibly conceal carry some..


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I'd go with the S&W. Although I'm not familiar with this particular handgun, I am familiar with Taurus.


----------



## marc417 (Apr 10, 2013)

the sd9ve is their economy or mid line.. Does this mean you are not a Taurus fan?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

marc417 said:


> the sd9ve is their economy or mid line.. Does this mean you are not a Taurus fan?


Yeah, I just don't have a whole lot of faith in Taurus. I'd be okay with one for plinking, hunting, or target practice, but would definitely shy away from one for self / home defense.


----------



## SIG4ME (Oct 10, 2011)

Friends don't let friends buy Taurus. I gave up on them years ago. Poor quality control.


----------



## Taurus24 (Apr 8, 2013)

marc417 said:


> I am looking a new purchase. I need some advise. I am on a $400 or less budget. its not gonna be a heavily fired weapon at the range. Mainly looking something for home defense and may possibly conceal carry some..


I own the PT-111, good gun but it fits a medium frame, if you have big hands I would go with the S&W. The 709 is a good gun, don't listen to para he hates anything that says Taurus and makes opinions based hatred not fact. I don't know if the SD9VE has the trigger issues fixed but I would check on this before I purchased it. A lot of people had to make trigger mods before this gun would run okay.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Honestly - buy a Stoeger Cougar or a Ruger P95... Much better choices than any of those, IMHO. And, within the budget


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

The only complaint that I am aware of on the SD9VE was simply a heavy trigger which was not that bad, and anyone making mods to it was and is asking for trouble. The S&W also has a lifetime warranty and excellent customer service. Ruger is excellent as well. Taurus has some very suspect quality control issues.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Taurus24 said:


> I own the PT-111, good gun but it fits a medium frame, if you have big hands I would go with the S&W. The 709 is a good gun, don't listen to para he hates anything that says Taurus and makes opinions based hatred not fact. I don't know if the SD9VE has the trigger issues fixed but I would check on this before I purchased it. A lot of people had to make trigger mods before this gun would run okay.


Hate is such a strong word. I'd feel better if you said........"para dislikes Taurus".

About the only thing I'd base fact on, when it comes to hating, is going to the post office and having to deal with the "walking dead" behind the service counter.

*NOTE:* See my thread in General Discussion. :mrgreen:


----------



## Taurus24 (Apr 8, 2013)

Shipwreck said:


> Honestly - buy a Stoeger Cougar or a Ruger P95... Much better choices than any of those, IMHO. And, within the budget


And the P95 is the most used handgun for crime!!! Another bonus.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Taurus24 said:


> And the P95 is the most used handgun for crime!!! Another bonus.


Where did you get this tidbit?

I am a probation officer - I see tons of police reports and whatnot. Never seen a guy in this area with a P95.


----------



## Taurus24 (Apr 8, 2013)

Shipwreck said:


> Where did you get this tidbit?
> 
> I am a probation officer - I see tons of police reports and whatnot. Never seen a guy in this area with a P95.


In a BJS statistics report some years back. For handgun, semi-auto it was the most traced gun used for 9mm in a crime. All the cheapos or "Sat night specials" were on the list for calibers like .25 and on up. Ironically Hi-Point didn't make the list, tho Raven and Lorcin and Phoenix Arms and others made it.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I've owned a couple P95s in the past as cheap beater guns. I'd pick one over the 3 in the original post any day of the week.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

*marc417*;
If you are on a limited budget, you will increase the number of guns from which to choose, and you will strengthen the good quality of the one that you end up buying, if you _carefully_ buy a gently-used gun.
Make your purchase from a reputable shop, with the _written_ understanding that you will have your purchase surveyed by an independent gunsmith, and that if it proves undesirable, the shop will accept it back in return for something else.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Ditto on the Stoeger Cougar


----------



## Taurus24 (Apr 8, 2013)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> *marc417*;
> If you are on a limited budget, you will increase the number of guns from which to choose, and you will strengthen the good quality of the one that you end up buying, if you _carefully_ buy a gently-used gun.
> Make your purchase from a reputable shop, with the _written_ understanding that you will have your purchase surveyed by an independent gunsmith, and that if it proves undesirable, the shop will accept it back in return for something else.


2x on the LGS purchase.


----------



## Scott9mm (Jul 2, 2012)

I have a PT709 and a P95. The PT111 is essentially a double-stack version of the 709. The 709 is a concealed carry gun and you lost ammo capacity (7 round mag) and shootability to get something small and concealable. Taurus also has a reputation (deserved IMO) for inferior quality control. The P95 is a bit large for concealed carry (for most people) but it has twice the ammo capacity and is much easier to shoot well. Ruger has a better reputation for quality, too. The P95 grip may be too large for some hands and grip texture isn't very aggressive. Otherwise the P95 is much superior for home defense or the range.


----------

